# What is in your basic adventuring kit?



## DanotheSlender (Dec 28, 2012)

Many moons ago when i was gaming regularly, my group and I began an new adventure. New characters were rolled, and memories of "damn I wish i had thought to bring..." popped into everyones head. As a consensus we put together our EGoTHiTI package..Everybody Gots To Have This in Their Inventory...now lets see if i can remember what and why we put this stuff in our packs...

1. 25' braided silk rope with grapnel...easily braided together for when you need more length and strong enough for that fat half ork in full plate.

2. Tinderbox, fire starting made easy.

3. 3 vails of lamp oil, for when something has gotta burn, fast.

4. at least 3 days dry rations. Some places it's hard to forage.

5. 2 water/ wineskins. Cant be going thirsty.

6. 3 vails holy water. There are undead out there, you know.

7. a silver knife. Full moons make me nervous.

8. caltrops. for when running is an option.

There may have been a couple more things I am forgetting, but thats the basics that all our group carried with us at the start of any adventure. Of course everyone also had their extras, my theif always had a big ball of twine and a small mirror.

So what are your "don't leave home without it" items?

Game On!!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 28, 2012)

Your guys seem to have more money than mine   Later in the game it changes but at the start...


Tinderbox  
Torches
Rope 50' - no silk here
10 days Iron Rations 
Change of clothes 
Blanket
Extra Shoes
Extra knife
Hand Axe
Pot, cup, spork 
Water or wine skin
Oil
Mirror 
Candles and latern
Crowbar and shovel


----------



## tuxgeo (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm working up a list for 5E Next. Here's the current version: 


```
[FONT=courier new]GP   LBS.  ITEM NAME
2    2     backpack
1    5     bedroll (1)
2    4     clothes, Traveler's
0.1  1     mess kit
1    1     pouch, belt
1    10    10 rations
10   5     rope, silk, 50'
0.1  5     bar soap (5)
0.5  1     tinderbox
0.2  4     waterskin full[/FONT]
```

This is for any PC; wizards with "Light" don't need torches, so that's off the list.
Handaxes and shovels are necessary but heavy. The party usually only needs one or two of each, so that's off the "everybody" list.


----------



## Stormonu (Dec 28, 2012)

The list I usually equip with is:

- Backpack
- Belt Pouch
- 6 Pitons (to shut doors so opponents can't follow you, or if the need to climb comes up)
- 50 ft. rope + grappling hook (folding, if possible)
- Lantern + 2 flasks oil + tinderbox (lighter, lasts longer than torches and the oil can be used as a molotov)
- Chalk (for leaving messages or marking spots, such as found traps or denoting where you've been in a maze)
- Caltrops
- Rations
- Waterskin (useful for more than holding water, y'know)
- Dagger (useful for more than combat; for probing, cutting material, replaces a fork, lockpick, scoring/scarring surfaces and other things)


----------



## Razjah (Dec 29, 2012)

My list is identical to Stormonu's list plus some canvas, about a square yard to be folded up. I have a dream of making a rough map on canvas with chalk, or just writing notes when speaking would be unwise. Plus it can be used to hold something hot or something a PC wouldn't want to just grip. Impromptu torch with some oil if needed, high flexibility with an adaptive GM. 

If the _Dungeonscape _stuff is allowed, a couple rubber balls. Roll them down a hall to see if there is a hole, drop one down a hole to gauge depth, bounce one to attract attention, throw one bouncing to move that attention, lots of uses- I've seen some really neat stuff done with a ball.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 29, 2012)

With all this stuff, how many of us start with a donkey or mule (8GP [notranslate]Pathfinder[/notranslate] +5GP Pack)?  

I know my group does.  About 1 for every three characters, 2 for six, 3 for nine, etc.


----------



## Gilladian (Dec 29, 2012)

Nobody has mentioned the ubiquitous 10' pole? Useful for probing holes, pushing strange blobs or buttons or whatnot, vaulting over pits, tapping the tunnel floor or ceiling before progressing, wedging up dodgy door lintels, etc...

I really like the rubber ball idea! I may have to let my E6 players get some while they're in Vanhark (a rubber-producing region, unlike their current home).


----------



## Krensky (Dec 30, 2012)

Most of my games are not the sort that involve that sort of dungeoneering so equipment mostly amounts to arms and armor, tools needed to do your job and stuff related to flavor and back story.

That said, for those in games where matters you guys forgot:

Twine/String/Cord
Chalk/Charcoal sticks
Journal
Leaden stylus/Pen and ink
Parchment/Papyrus
Crayons
Pencils
Paper

The last three are admittedly setting dependent, although there's no technical reason in most fantasy settings to not allow some form of them.


----------



## haakon1 (Dec 31, 2012)

This is likely with 3.5e terminology, but easily enough translated, I think:
-- Traveler's Outfit (including cloak, boots, and a weapon belt)
-- Large Belt Pouch (on weapon belt)
-- Dagger (on weapon belt)
-- Primary melee weapon
-- Primary missile weapon & quiver 
-- Waterskin (slung)
-- Leather Backpack
-- Bedroll & Heavy Blanket (on top of backpack)
-- 3 days Trail Rations (in backpack)
-- Tinderbox w/Flint & Steel
-- Rope
-- At least 3 Torches

Gear like pitons, a hammer, a grappling hook, extra rope, bullseye lanterns & plenty of oil, and enough tents for the party would be "party carried", as in the big guys or Portable Hole or Bag of Holding will have those.  Gear like Smokesticks, Alchemist's Fire, and Antitoxin will be carried by several characters.  Once we get access to sufficient potions, everyone has at least a CLW potion of him, and everyone in the party knows where that is, for quick rescue of Below 0 HP folks.


----------



## exile (Dec 31, 2012)

Veering off topic for a bit (because I tend to buy the standard adventurer's kit in 4E, and the Pathfinder's and dungeoneering kits in Pathfinder), I try to make sure that my 4E weapon users (as opposed to implement wielders) have both ranged and melee weapons. In Pathfinder, not only do I worry about ranged and melee, I try to give some consideration to slashing/piercing/bludgeoning/special materials.

For Pathfinder play, most of my characters try to pick up (in addition to many of the things mentioned above) a pair of smoked goggles. They're inexpensive, but invaluable when dealing with creatures with gaze attacks.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Dec 31, 2012)

I usually only worry about miscellaneous equipment when I play rogues. Here are some favorites:

--Bag of marbles. Like caltrops, but funnier and more effective.
--Caltrops. For those who really deserve iron spikes through their feet.
--Smoke stick. Combine with the marbles and/or caltrops whenever possible.
--Small steel mirror. See around corners, signal from faraway, and fasten to your forehead when you fight a medusa.
--Reed snorkel. How you sneak into a castle when the drawbridge is up.
--Disguise kit. How to sneak out of the castle you just robbed.


----------

